

Show HN: Listify – Turn a group of lines into an HTML list - enrmarc
http://enrmarc.github.io/listify/

======
enrmarc
I'm the author. I've been doing several demo web sites during the last month
and one of the things I did a lot is turn paragraphs or something else into
lists. I have not found anything to do that with some kind of flexible
customization (adding classes and incremental ids, nested elements, etc.)

I know that it's only a few lines of JavaScript but some of my colleagues
found it useful, so I have decided to publish here.

All feedback about the code or the grammar (English is not my first language)
would be greatly appreciated.

